# Is Graval ok?



## lastone (Feb 21, 2008)

i currntly have gravel in my tank, is this ok? or should i switch over to sand? if so witch brand should i use?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

gravel is ify but if you mix it with live sand it should balance out.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Gravel can work, but you would be better off with sand. If you do use gravel you will have to keep a very close eye on your ph and supplement with a ph buffer on a very regular basis.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sand in SW is much better than gravel or crushed coral. Your inverts and burrowing animals will have a hard time getting through.


----------



## lastone (Feb 21, 2008)

thanx for ur suggetsions yesterday i removed toe graval and replaced it wit hcoral reef sand, just waitng for the water to clear up thanx


----------

